# Open-Source Apache Web Server Hits Ignominious Milestone



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Since the dawn of the Web era, one technology has steadfastly dominated as the world's most popular Web server. That technology is the open-source Apache Web Server, commonly referred to simply as "Apache."
> 
> Internet research and security services firm Netcraft is now reporting that across the nearly 717 million Websites it has surveyed this month, Apache serves 46.96 percent of them. That is the first time that Apache's share has fallen below 50 percent since December of 2009. At its heightin November of 2005Apache held a 71 percent market share.


More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We still run Apache here... but have started also use some other Linux-based web servers due to speed. I don't see IIS taking over any time soon.


----------

